# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: 3D-printer maakt oren en neuzen voor slachtoffers brandwonden

## Leontien

Oren en neuzen vanuit een 3D-printer is nu werkelijkheid geworden. De Nederlandse Brandwonden Stichting kan op deze manier verminkte personen helpen. De 3D-printer reconstrueert de oren en neuzen door nieuw kraakbeen aan te maken met lichaamseigen cellen. Dat wordt gedaan door een biologisch afbreekbare mal onder de huid te plaatsen waarin het nieuwe kraakbeen in de juiste vorm kan groeien. 

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------

